# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء لن يأخذ من وقتك أكثر من دقيقة..

## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*


*دعاءراح تحس بعد قراءته

براحة عجيبة



لن يأخذ من وقتك أكثر من دقيقة
وإذا أنت بخلت على نفسك بدقيقة 
فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء

الدعاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)*


*..وصلني عبر الايميل..*
*..تقبلوا تحياتي..*
*..ونسألكم الدعاء..



**
*

----------


## سيناريو

حبيبتي دمعة على السطور 
اشكرك على طرح الدعاء 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك خيتو 
لاحرمنا الله منكِ ،،،،،،

بوركت جهودكِ المبذولة 

دمتي بسعادهــ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعاء طيب و كلماته رائعه*
*تسلمي خيتو دمعه ع النقل الحلوو*
*في ميزان الاعمال ياارب*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*جزاك الله الف الف الف  خير* 

*وجعله في ميزان حسناتك* 

*دعاء  يشرح القلب* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*دمعة على السطور* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم ص ــلي على مـ ح ـمد وعلى آل مــ ح ــمد ..


ياررب بــ ح ــق هذه الليله وبــ ح ــق أهل البيت ،،


يووفقنا ويوفقكِ إيانا والمؤمنين آج ــمعين ،،


تــ ش ــكرري خ ــيتي ..


ع ــطاكِ ربي الــ ع ــافية ..


مووفقة لكل خ ــيررر ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال  محمد  وعجل فرجهم  الشريف * 


*دمعه  على السطور * 

*يعطيك  العافيه * 


*على الموضوع   القيم * 


*رحم الله والديك * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*دعاء طيب و كلماته رائعه
تسلمي خيتو دمعه ع النقل الحلوو
في ميزان الاعمال ياارب*

----------


## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو دمعة*

*ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## همس الصمت

*الله يعطيكِ الف عافية دمعة*
*على الدعاء* 
*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..*
*ارق واعذب التحايا لك دمعة ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
**وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*جعلنا الله وإياكم من الذاكرين..الشاكرين..*


*يامن أنرتم صفحتي بنور تواجدكم فيها..*
*دعواتي لكم بأن ينير الله قلوبكم بحب من هم النور..*
*قضى الله حوائجكم جميعاً بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقين جميعاً...*
*وسامحونا على القصور..*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
**وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو دمعة

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
**وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو دمعة

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً*
  يعطيش العافية خيتوووووو
وقضى الله حوائجك يارب وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
موفقة لكل خير
نسالك الدعاء

----------


## حكايا الشموع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً*

----------


## أسرار الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)*

*جزاك الله خيـــر ..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً*
يعطيش العافية خيتوووووو
وقضى الله حوائجك يارب وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
موفقة لكل خير
نسالك الدعاء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً*
يعطيش العافية خيتوووووو
وقضى الله حوائجك يارب وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
موفقة لكل خير
نسالك الدعاء

----------


## زهرة القلوب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)*

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ساره لولو

الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## أنوار المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً*
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
**وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)

*

----------


## شموع حور

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
__وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)
جزاكِ الله كل الخير_ 
_وجعلها في موازين أعمالك_

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 
> 
> *دعاءراح تحس بعد قراءته* 
> *براحة عجيبة* 
> 
> 
> ...



 

*يسلمووو خيتوو دمعه على السطور* 

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ويعطيك ربي ألف عافيه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً
*

*" رحم الله والديكِ خيتي : دمعه*
*وجزاك الله كلُ خير*
*وجعلهُ في ميزان* 
*أعمالك*
*دمتي بأمان الله وحفظه*



*
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
**وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو دمعة

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
 
تسلمي خيتو دمعه ع النقل الحلوو
*في ميزان الاعمال ياارب*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً)*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو دمعة

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
**وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو دمعة

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
(اللهم إني أستغفرك
لكل ذنب
خطوت إليه برجلي..
أو مددت إليه يدي..
أو تأملته ببصري..
أو أصغيت إليه بأذني..
أو نطق به لساني..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..
ثم استرزقتك
على عصياني
فرزقتني
ثم استعنت
برزقك
على عصيانك
فسترته علي..
وسألتك الزيادة
فلم تحرمني
ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك
وإحسانك
يا أكرم الأكرمين..
اللهم إني أستغفرك
من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض
النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء
وسر وعلانية
وأنت ناظر إلي..
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا
أو نسيانا أو جهلا
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله وأله وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله..
مما يكره الله.. 
قولا وفعلاً .. وباطنا وظاهراً

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو دمعة

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------

